# Harlequin Wraithlord



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

a little project iv been working on with the GW vouchers it got for crimbo.
concept is that the wraith has leaped down from a buildin so he can plunge his sword through who ever is down their (slannesh greater daemon maybe?) struglin with how to mount on a base, was thinking about gettin some cities of death peices, cut a window in half and pin the loincloth to the central coloumn, so any ideas or opinions on that would be great.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking good, don`t know how to help though, my converstion skills are rubbish lol, but lookin good


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cities of Death buildings would fit the concept nicely. You could pin the loincloth as you said or you could pin the model through one of the feet, which is actually how I would do it simply for better stability. Have the raised foot right next to the building to make it look as if the Wraithlord (did someone say my name? ) is just pushing off the side of the building to leap back at the foe.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

The posing is Superb, AWESOME idea for the harlie wraithlord. 

You dont wanna stick my wraithlord together for me do you? 

Man seriously i think ive got a semi over this one


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Dear god that's nice. Excellent work. One problem. Harlequins are incapable of having their own Wraithlords, fluffwise. Semantics, though.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

FACT: Wraithlords are mammals.
FACT: Wraithlords fight ALL the time.
FACT: The purpose of the wraithlord is to flip out and kill people.

That's ninjariffic
You need to see if you can get the front off an old harlequin jetbike and stick it on like a mask ;-)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah, i dont like the nike canopy wraithlords, i reckon you could do something much Nicer yourself

Do you plan on having a whole harlie force?

Autarch[solitaire] on jetbike
Jetbike troops
harlequin elites
Wraithlord HS

Other random cool stuff?

Or you just come up with a kick arse idea and decide to go with it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice Darkmessiah - looking forward to seeing him finished.

Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry but if and when i ever got round to doing eldar i'm ripping off your idea. Its too awesome not to dude! Well done, make sure you post up a completed pic when its painted.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

jigplums said:


> Man seriously i think ive got a semi over this one


ok jig your starting to scare me now, alothough with a name like 'plums' i should really have expected this 



The Wraithlord said:


> you could pin the model through one of the feet


that would have been my first choice but i have sculpted Harlequin symbols on the souls and make plasticard treads, just forgot to take pics



Antioch said:


> One problem. Harlequins are incapable of having their own Wraithlords, fluffwise. Semantics, though.


no reason not to have an harlequin 'themed army'  

i dont actually play too much any more, although i am building a 1500pt army for the open cat at GD this year, whilst i love the look and style of eldar i couldnt play with as them, it be like, well heresy



jigplums said:


> You dont wanna stick my wraithlord together for me do you?


not wanting too sound 'too' serious or like am advertising i do take commisions, am sure i could knock u up a cool pose jig ;þ
for those who'd like to see more of my wip stuff u can find me over at warhammer40k forums or more of my completed bits at http://www.coolminiornot.com/artist/Darkmessiah


and by the way guys cheers for the feedback


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cant wait to see it painted!


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Man that rocks.....have you ever done anything similar to this before? posing wise. I want to do something with my wraithlord and have done minor bits and this has made me start thinking[wont be ripping you off though, i'll leave that to sckuzz] do you have any tips about this kind of thing, mainly before ive done stuff with metal models, so i would have thought plastic is much easier?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

i love plastic, you can do virtually anythin you want pose wise, you just have to have the imagination to acheive the pose and make it look realistic

the wraithlord is an adapatable kit, and with a sharp scalpel its easy to move/bend to many diff poses, the pose i have here is a simple conversion, you could make it far more complex, the hardest thing ull come across is repostioning the feet, as u can see in the pics iv had to resulpt the 'ankles' to make it look like the feet were pointing down.

wot have you got in mind THTH?


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

My thoughts were to have him slightly crouched with the sword arm sweeping up and across, as though he'd just sliced someone in half, and with the shoulder mouted weapon, cocked as in facing upwards as he's put it back to get his sword to bare. Also i want to do something cool with the base, probably based on cityfight


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

i suppose you position the sword sweep in two ways, have it semi extended (as in 10/20 degrees from 90degrees), or you could have it fully straight but have it so his arm extends past 90 degrees from his shoulder, so the sword is sweeping behind him

the first pose will look like he is about to cut through someone, the second takes it a few stages further, making him look like he has just done a vicious horizontal sweep, in both cases i would tilt the hand forward at the wrist.

as for the legs and the base, i would tilt a city fight building block on a base (or a peice of eldar building like a webway gate, make it out of styrofoam and plasticard) and have it lying on rubble, then just bend the legs so it looks like he is balancing in a natrual position, you dont want to over do the legs because it will draw attention away from the sword arm, you could even add a building strut falling after being cut like bamboo in the martial art movies  . thats a few basic ideas you could do, of course theirs lots of potential in the kit, and it lends itself well to sculpting bits and peices because of all the large areas

other idea you could have are a reverse sword, right angle arm cutting across himself, 2 swords (not legal but you wouldnt have to include it in gaming terms) and if i was to do another wraithlord id have a jetbike canopy shield, i was looking at it on my wraithlord, it didnt fit in with the theme but looks very cool


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you know what, your full of ideas for the wraithlord aren't you. I haven't stuck mine together yet because i want to do something a bit special with it and this post is just the inspiration i need as well. I'm liking the two swords idea especially.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If I had the cash to spend on a model that I wasn't going to play with at the moment, I'd definitely throw down for a Wraithlord. I really like the whole "sniper" look that they did in a recent White Dwarf. I think I'd make it kneeling behind rubble or something, and sculpt a large cloak on it-- make it look like a giant ranger instead of just a wraithlord with a hand-held bright lance.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

like i said before plastic kits are so flexable their isnt much of a limit to wot you can do with em, and it such a cool model

a bit like that son of horus?

http://www.coolminiornot.com/19937


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pose


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

for the old wraithlord that looks pretty impressive. I dont like the sniper wraithlord look though.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

am the same, i see the wraithguard/lord moving quite elegantly and the sniper poses dont quite fit for me, maybe because their human stances i dont know


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

any updates on this badboy darkmessiah????


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

ish, iv magnitised the game base still need to magnitise the show base, that will be done in a few weeks when i get back to painting, ill finish off the conversion side an make a start on painting my conflict north peices

thanks for asking


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Wait, I just read the title.

The whole point of the Harlequins is that they don't need spirit stones. No spirit stones, no Wraith-anything. 

I'm not saying stop doing it, I'm just saying it doesn't make sense.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Some things dont need to make sense as long as they look cool!


----------

